# Desert Tortoise inclosure pics... post yours!



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2009)

OK... so I was looking thru the site and even under enclosures. But I really just want to see what kind of interior set ups some of you have I am planning on keeping my torts awake and warm for this winter and want to do best by them  My DT's are about 8" long and 5" wide, I'v had them in a big fish tank over the years. Sadly with just sand  but now ready to build it right. 

So what do you guys got set up?
Thanks !


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2009)

Please bear in mind that these pictures were taken today, and the habitats haven't been in use since this past winter, so they're not cleaned up. But this is my carport:







The carport is behind the house and, thankfully, can't be seen from the street. So its only an eye-sore to me!

There are several cinderblock "houses" on the carport, and I only use them if I have to keep a tortoise awake for the winter...a sick box turtle, baby tortoises too young to hibernate, etc.

Here's what one looks like opened:






And down inside:






These are bare bones, temporary habitats, just good enough to get the job done. They're not made for their aesthetic value.

Yvonne


----------



## Stitch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yvonne , 
Those are impressive!


----------



## tortoiselover (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is the one that I had outside and then it got cold and rainy so we improvised and brought in inside! since then I had a little hatchling, so now it is on top of part of the larger guys enclosure.


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 19, 2009)

Now I was looking into using lamps like that for heat lights or MVB but I didn't think you could because it had to be a ceramic socket. Are those just regular bulbs? Just very interested, not to hijack


----------



## tortoiselover (Oct 20, 2009)

They are not ceramic sockets as I feel that is more hype than actual necessity. I have a 26w UVB bulb a 50w spot light and a 100w spot. The lamp said not to use any bulb over 100 watts, but I like to live dangerously so I put them in. I am not even concerned with fire or whatever the manufacturer may be worried about but I believe that the factor of safety on the sockets to be like 1.5 or 2 (thus a 90 - 120 watt bulb should be fine)


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2009)

That brings up a good question... lighting. I am ready to buy some bulbs for indoors, not sure what to buy? I can use a clamp light or like a flouresent. I am guessing the Plant & Aquarium or the full spectrum lamps @ Home Depot are NOT ok?


----------

